# Hopefully this will be the last time... INFP or ISFP? Or something else entirely?



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
stressful time i guess. female, 18, my head feels blocked as if im frustrated, annoyed, stressed or troubled. but i dont think i am. my eyes are tired too. might be sleepy. ive been oversleeping lately.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.









boringgg. looks like a butterfly. pretty cool how it's light enough not to crush the grass i presume. i don't like the background. looks a bit artificial. i wish they hadn't used that weird effect. i dont get the point of it. there are already enough pictures of nature on the internet already. the photographer probably tried to convey the beauty of nature and all of the special little parts that combine to make it, but it's been so overdone. i do appreciate the effort though... it's just a pity that way too many teenagers with Nikons go around thinking they have innate potential to become elite photographers. my experience has really messed up my view of this. sorry >.<

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
initial thoughts: this will be fun  i wonder how we will solve this, how everyone will respond. i see it as a nice little adventure/challenge and will derive much satisfaction from something so unpredictable. i will get to learn how my friends and i behave under chaos. how we improvise will be interesting.
outward: if they are close friends, i would go "Lol..." and then we'll shoot ideas at eachother and hopefully combine aspects of each other's ideas to efficiently see the band in time. if i don't know the people, ill say something like "oh no. how do we fix this?"

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
bullshit. im not going. if the driver wants to drink then he/she can stay there. im taking the keys and driving back. i'll send someone back to pick them up in the morning since they will be hungover with a whole bunch of randoms at 3am. besides, it's safer taking the car back than leaving it at the party so it can be trashed.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
inward reaction: re-evaluate the worth of the friend. think over the friend's statement again to check whether it could be better than my current beliefs. if it is, ill merge it into my beliefs. if not, lower expectations of the friend, or consider that maybe it was a common mistake. be sure to follow up on this.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
question my previous beliefs. if the event made sense, i'll integrate it into my beliefs and patch up inconsistencies temporarily. if it didn't make sense... WTF? i'll start studying up and brainstorming the reasons behind it. ask people from different demographics what their response to it is and why. ultimately, try to understand this strange new thing that i haven't experienced ever before. it will equip me in the future 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
treat people equally until the say/do something with purely selfish/indulgent/hedonistic/inconsiderate intent that proves otherwise. relationship issues arent real problems. idk. i cant recall all of them right now. im not consciously aware of them. i think i figure them out from my reactions towards other people's behaviour. sadly, i would think that many of my values would be heavily influenced by my upbringing, but i wouldnt realise it. im one of those people who say "so whatever you want, it wont change how i see you", but ill secretly judge them.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a) i seem to be much more socially self-conscious than others. maybe it's just my point of view. maybe people are nervous too but they're good at hiding it.
b) uhmm that ^

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
i don't trust them anymore. it's just too big of a risk sometimes. although, i'd have to admit that they are correct approximately 65% of the time, i never act on them unless i have nothing else to lead me. they're usually triggered during multiple choice exams or when i am lost. even with a map, i get lost. i have trouble relating maps to actual buildings and roads.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a) i think music energizes me most directly. stuff like The Prodigy or Pendulum. i listen to other stuff as well, like Radiohead, Massive Attack, Portishead, and Slowdive, but that music is to sink into or contemplate. i get energized from reading or just absorbing any new information that is relevant to understanding the interconnectedness of the universe. but this type of energy is in soft bursts rather than the pumping energy from The Prodigy/Pendulum stuff.
b) being surrounded by self-confident people who don't feel out of place drains me. seeing groups of people who are full of energy and interacting a lot also drains me. having awkward uninteresting conversations with people i don't connect with.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
i think i try to repress my opinion of them. i try to keep my interaction with them unaffected by my personal judgement of their values and actions.
@Wakachi @Tenebrae @Acerbusvenator
I hope you guys don't find my tagging rude. I just really respect your typing skills


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Inure Penumbra said:


> it's just a pity that way too many teenagers with Nikons go around thinking they have innate potential to become elite photographers.


I love you. :laughing:

I'll edit my totally awful conclusions into this post or somethin' when I finish reading.

Really, though, I only read the rest for the hell of it. I can't imagine anything but Ne+Fi could look at a picture of a butterfly and think 'This is awful. Fuckin' teenagers with Nikons.'

And I really want to know if I'm E or I. I mean, I can't _stand_ Si, but I'm pretty insecure about Te. *Which is it?!
*
I will ponder this question while listening to Dekiru Kanatte Hoshimittsu.

(They put hoshimittsu in the name because they know it's not four star quality. I wonder what it'd be like if Team Four Star did Hidamari Sketch Abridged, though... It'd probably be less awesome. You can't really make wideface any better, can you? God, that hair... I could really go for some meatballs right now. I have the stuff for spaghetti, but no ground beef or anything. It's been so long... I think the last time I had really good spaghetti with meat sauce was when that Italian fast food chain was still open around here... They were shut down and replaced with Taco Bell. I haven't tried Doritos Locos Tacos or whatever yet, but they don't sound that great. Maybe I should go to an Italian restaurant and order spaghetti, haha. That's such a waste, though. Why would you go out to a nice restaurant just to order such a simple meal? I could make it at home, but I'm so lazy... Actually, that turkey spaghetti I made that one time was pretty awesome, though. I could try that again. I need to save my money for the figures I ordered, though. I couldn't get Byakuren, but Yuyuko and Toyosatomimi are pretty cool... Well, Toyosatomimi sort of comes across as a bit of a frigid bitch, but she's cute, so who cares? I can just make up my own personality for her. It's what everyone does. Hell, since she knows my ten desires, I can even ask her what type of cheese would be best with turkey spaghetti. That's how that works, right? I mean, it'd be pointless to be a monk if you didn't have the ability to name the best possible cheese. I also really regret not getting the lemon cake the other day... The bread pudding was too sweet, honestly, and it had double the Calories of anything else on the menu, as I later discovered. I'll never be a perfect anorexic Japanese fictional character like this. Well, not that it matters. If I can't be the little girl, is it really worth it? Then again, I am sexy as hell. I keep getting pimples because it's so hot, though, and that ruins my awesome pale skin. It's not too pale, though! I just wish my lips weren't quite so feminine. Combined with my sorta neutral voice, it makes me appear weak... Well, my facial expressions don't help. And then I talk about cooking. What am I, a women? I should be. That'd totally be easier. And I'd be able to feed people my turkey spaghetti. Or find more excuses to try to make curry, Japanese-style. The last time I tried, we only had sweet onion, and that really doesn't work as well for Japanese curry. I probably didn't add enough salt, either... The salt was definitely the problem with my second batch of dirty rice, though it was still nice. I can't help but blame the chicken broth for some reason, but I know that's probably just silliness on my part. It's especially shameful because I love chicken so much, and chicken broth makes the best rice. Speaking of rice, I haven't made any rice dishes in some time. I'm not sure what I could make, though. If I were really Japanese, I'd have a bajillion ideas here. I could have ordered the rice pilaf with my steak instead of the baked potato... The baked potato was the second best part of that meal, though. The snow crab was the best. So good. Why are they called snow crabs, anyway? They don't have anything to do with snow, do they? Is it something about their coloration? It didn't seem that special. Imagining a red crab crawling around in the snow is pretty funny, though. It's also amusing because I ate crab on the same day that I was born, and I'm a Cancer. Sorta like I was eating myself. I AM THE MOST DELICIOUS. It's like if Setsuna F. Seiei and medibot had a kid. Since medibot's a robot and all, it'd totally work. Setsuna's weird like that. Seriously, what kind of guy has that much of a Gundam fetish...? He probably would like my turkey spaghetti, though. Setsuna, Toyosatomimi, and me all sitting around the same table. Would it be gay for a male pansexual, a technophile, and a genderbent prince to have a threesome after dinner? Okay, that was probably out of line. I'll shut up now. I don't really want to, though... ;_


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

This seems Fe to me: 


> think over the friend's statement again to check whether it could be better than my current beliefs. if it is, ill merge it into my beliefs. if not, lower expectations of the friend, or consider that maybe it was a common mistake. be sure to follow up on this.


This also seems Fe: 


> treat people equally until the say/do something with purely selfish/indulgent/hedonistic/inconsiderate intent that proves otherwise.


This sounds Ni: 


> just absorbing any new information that is relevant to understanding the interconnectedness of the universe.


some Se? 


> i see it as a nice little adventure/challenge and will derive much satisfaction from something so unpredictable.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> This seems Fe to me:


Fe doesn't consider whether a belief is _better_. It considers whether adopting that belief would encourage group harmony.



> This also seems Fe:


Liking people by default is Fe? Seriously?



> This sounds Ni:


You do realize that's practically taken straight from an ENFP description, right?



typelogic said:


> ENFPs are both "idea"-people and "people"-people, who see everyone and everything as part of a cosmic whole.


ENFPs have Ni?



> some Se?


I dunno. The last person you let get away with an ISFP label disliked change and freaked out in that situation.

By the way, have you seen her typing? She often relies on Si, saying things like 'You sound like someone I know who is <type>.' You're really suggesting Se and Ni?


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

My intense dislike for both @Inure Penumbra and @Acerbusvenator is making me a bit too biased to answer with confidence. I do want to help regardless though.

To the OP, what are your opinions on which functions you might be using? 

@Tenebrae, just hang in there and try not to get too frustrated.

*goes back to trying to remove his bias*

I'll edit this with my thoughts soon enough.

Edit: First unbiased impressions, answer by answer.

1) Ni/Se based on how she comments on the picture itself and how she guessed the photographer must have tried to give it a hidden meaning.

2) The willingness to exchange ideas and form a plan based on all of them indicates Ne.

3) I got nothing.

4), 5) and 6) The answers to these make me think she is using Ti/Fe. She seems to think that beliefs need to apply objectively, though I might be jumping to conclusions.

7) Might be inferior Fe, but I'm not certain at all.

8) This sort of indecisiveness is common for Ne users, but again I'm not sure.

9) I see inferior Fe again with slightly higher certainty.

10) Nothing to comment on.

So far, I'm going with IxTP. I could be way off of course.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Tenebrae said:


> Fe doesn't consider whether a belief is _better_. It considers whether adopting that belief would encourage group harmony.


Yet Fi wouldn't change its belief.
She said she would.
And yes, I got RL experience in that field since I knew an ENFP and I tried to convince her than one of her values were wrong and even if she agreed that I might very well be right, she didn't change her value.



> Liking people by default is Fe? Seriously?


No, generally that Fe however tries to unify people and she goes in with an assumption that everyone is equal, but if it is proven wrong, she adapts to the new information.



> You do realize that's practically taken straight from an ENFP description, right?


Ni focuses on connecting ideas etc.
Ne creates them


> just *absorbing* any new information that is *relevant to understanding* the* interconnectedness* of the universe.


That is connecting ideas.



> I dunno. The last person you let get away with an ISFP label disliked change and freaked out in that situation.
> 
> By the way, have you seen her typing? She often relies on Si, saying things like 'You sound like someone I know who is <type>.' You're really suggesting Se and Ni?





> i see it as a *nice* little *adventure/challenge* and will derive much *satisfaction from something so unpredictable*.


Those made me assume Se over Si.


----------



## TheRevaN (Mar 15, 2012)

yeah............ I think you are INTP. But I see you are very critical of others and I don't know what to make of that (it could be inferior Fe indeed but I am not that sure; you seem depressed so that could influnce typing a lot....)

So why are you so critical of others ? Why do you care?


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Yet Fi wouldn't change its belief.
> She said she would.
> And yes, I got RL experience in that field since I knew an ENFP and I tried to convince her than one of her values were wrong and even if she agreed that I might very well be right, she didn't change her value.


Okay. I'm done being antagonistic. For now. Probably. I think. We'll see! Hehehe. Probability is exciting, isn't it? Sometimes, I like to play video poker just so I can calculate the probability of success on each hand.

Now, I dunno, but I thought I'd be Fi, surely. I mean, I'm too fucking insane to be Ti/Fe, riiiiiight? Now, here's the deal: when someone convinces me one of my values is wrong, I change it. Just like that. No big deal. See, values are... Values are a system. They're built on feelings. We've got this value, then that value... Subordination. Order. Logical consistency is paramount. Hypocrisy is absolutely unforgivable--I _must_ follow the commands of my deepest feelings. No exceptions.

So, my more complex values? They're built through combining reason with emotion. I determine how I feel, translate that into what I want, combine that with information on how to achieve what I want, and finally create a value based on that. Now, if my value is proven wrong, that means it doesn't jive with what I want, right? It's fucking insubordination. Unacceptable. Court-martial for the traitor!

So, what do we get out of this? That value is gone. Done. It was working against the collective. That I held such a value in the first place makes me sick.

Still, it's about what I want, really. Reality is... it's something to be crafted into what I want. Where reality fails to meet my expectations, reality is wrong. It must be changed. Plausibility? What's that? If I want it, nothing stands in my way. Thing is, that's not really the case. Gotta work with what I've got. So that's where the complex values come in. So, you're right and wrong.

Say I have a value like "Religion is bad." Which I do! Yeah. Let's not discuss that, mmmkay? Anyway, say I have that value. You prove to me that religion has its benefits. Guess what? I don't give a shit. Benefits aren't worth a damn thing if they come with such great risks--demonstrable and demonstrated Blinding yourself to reality is always a risk. That's a tool which can be abused. So it's still bad. Now, say God comes down and smacks me upside the head for being an insolent little prick. God? Really? You did all this bullshit? All these problems are at your feet, buddy. I hope you're ready to die.

But let's take a different example. Say I have a value like "I will never work a day in my life." Which I do! Yeah. You wanna discuss that? Nah, this is politics. Just as bad to discuss as religion. So, say I have that value. Now, you show me a girl. Real cute, real nice, get along with her great, fall for her... Now, only way we can be together is for me to get a job. You know what? I might just get a damn job, 'cause that girl is more important. Priorities, you see. Fi has'em.

But even with special circumstances like those, you could get a change. You'd just have to disprove the logic which built that value from raw emotion. If you could show me that God's really not such a bad guy after all, I might take a liking to him. If you could show me capitalism isn't such a force for evil, I'll probably get a job. There are reasons for these beliefs, you see. Why, as a child, I was raised Christian! But that changed. I was convinced it was wrong and it changed.



> No, generally that Fe however tries to unify people and she goes in with an assumption that everyone is equal, but if it is proven wrong, she adapts to the new information.


What does Fi go in with? Does it roll dice to decide how good a person is? Trust the heart of the cards? Summon the Blue Eyes Ultimate Dragon to prevent Innocent Bystander #92103 from giving Exodia the order to Obliterate? That's ridiculous. We all start from somewhere. We all learn about people before judging them.

Hell, you want prejudice? You'll get it from Si and Ni. Those're the functions which judge the present and future according to the past. Works with predictable systems. Works to a pretty good extent with individual people. Fucks everyone over in the wild.

Seem overly antagonistic? Yeah, sorry. Not intended. Blunt force trauma is my specialty, though.



> Ni focuses on connecting ideas etc.
> Ne creates them


Oh, yeah? How does it create them? Dice roll again? They just come out of nowhere? Nothing about connecting concepts or anything, huh? Yeah, that's why it's described as a web spreading outward from a central point. No. Ne takes one idea and starts _connecting_ other ideas to it to see how it turns out.

Meanwhile, Ni is described as a web coming inward to a central point. You know why? Because it sees many ideas, then connects those which seem relevant. Oh, sure, because of this, it rarely misfires. Problem is, it also rarely comes up with anything new. The connections have to be pretty obvious from the beginning, else Ni will just throw the pieces out and assume they're useless.



> Those made me assume Se over Si.


Yeah, because Se is associated with Enneagram Type 7, right? It's all about adventure and experiencing new things. Sorry, not sure how that slipped my mind. Somehow, I was under the impression that was Ne...

God, this is my favorite song. So good.






But hey, maybe I'm dumb and wrong. About Inure, or myself, both, or just everything in general. What do you think? Come on. If I'm wrong, show me. Not a challenge. An honest plea.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

SThe RevaN, I think I'm jealous of people. Most of them have reall tight groups and they do a lot of stuff together and it makes them happy. I've never felt that before. Also, I was participating in a discussion about hipsters and social heirarchies at the time I saw that photo. I'm having a birthday party in a few hours with my group in 3hours but I don't feel excitement. It was more fun planning it. Now I'm worried that I might be late or we might get lost. Idk. Maybe its cause I can't relate to any of my friends. But everyonss different so this is a stupi problem, and I do have good conversations with them. I used to like people but then I got excluded so much. I used to feel strong care and loyalty to my friends... but I havet felt anything for the last 3 years. I like them, but to be honest, I hope they don't die because everything will get really messy. I used to know where I stood with people, now I don't. I have to ask them what they think of me, and whether we're closee.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Overflow, I like you aftter that straightforward "I hate you" thing xD it doesn't matter if you dislike me, I have respect for yoou after that. Hmmm okay.Fi, I have the exact same taste in music as everyone in the INFP group on facebook and we all know why. its like a core or essence kind of thing. I spend a lot of time trying to analyse myself. I make up my own morals though. I dislike preconceived ones because a lot of the time they haven't proved to improve humanity. And I don't like how people don't question the reasoning behind the morals. And people should think for themselves as well instead of adopting what they've been told is good. However, I do understand that similar morals make for smoother relations. Ti, idk. When people use it online, it sounds assuming so I get annoyed. So it really is entirely my fault for overreacting towards people who meant well. I don't have this problem in rl. Probably because of the physical behaviour element DUH. That duh was directed towards me, please don't takke offence.Se, I might not like it because of my sheltered and restrictive upbringing. I hate camping and that sort of stuff without the parental influence though. Whem I think about it, I can go clubbing for probably one hour with the full attention of one friend without getting bored. I like the darkness of clubs and the glowy stuff and lights. I really enjoy one on one conversations or activities vecause you get to fully appreciaate the person. Si, I think I use si to coordinate my clothes. I try to remember what kind of stuff socially adept people wear and mimic it. I have a fear of authority but I question tradition.Fe, I like it when people I care about are harmonius. But otherwise, chaos is really interesting to watch.Te, I am obsessed with efficiency and applying theories to see if they workNe, I get stiimulated externally and I see a lot of possibilities which sometimes overwhelms me.Ni, I guess I store information for later use. Mainly for future conversations.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Sorry about the crappy layout of my answers. My phone sucks


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Oh and I'm always worried about how people view me. I have really good control over my physical actions


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I see Se over Si.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Inure Penumbra said:


> Overflow, I like you aftter that straightforward "I hate you" thing xD it doesn't matter if you dislike me, I have respect for yoou after that.


I never _hated_ you, I just had a strong dislike after reading some of your posts in your past. But after reading your latest posts in this thread, I want to hug you. ._. I hope I don't sound condescending.



Inure Penumbra said:


> I dislike preconceived ones because a lot of the time they haven't proved to improve humanity.


This sounds a lot like Fe in the Opposing Personality position (Beebe's model)



> IxFP's Think that agreed upon ethics do not get to the real needs of people; affect them negatively, etc.


 I hope the model can help you, it's an interesting read in my opinion.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

> I never _hated you, I just had a strong dislike after reading some of your posts in your past_


"hate" is a bad choice of wording on my part. and thanks for the link  and your effort has been greatly appreciated


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Sorry about being late to the party. Here's my 5-star summary of what I just read.
@_Inure Penumbra_

Picture:

Sounds like she's contemplating nature vs human nature (even though she's not interested. Based on her last few statements, it'd feel like she's trying to "stay in the conversation" if she's talking to someone.) and you're obviously drawing experience from hipsters with a camera. My first reaction of her response does involve SE/NI in this context.

Your peers probably make you feel like this quite often:










Question 2:

Your response shows you're often in play time mood. Possibly both whimsical and cynical.
I can kind of picture Inure as this spy who gets out of a car that explodes as she wears her sunglasses like "yup, all in a day's work".
Question 3: 

There's something about your answer to the picture that shows a "get real!" attitude, possibly because your objective is to sink through some deep reason, or you abhor the rigidity of pretentiousness. You do what's good for you and you don't take bullshit from others easily easily (I suppose, there's the irony here because Inure sets high standards, it seems). 

Question 4: 

This shows NE usage or belief in it usefulness. Even if Inure is an FI user, I don't think they are all stubborn asses (I mean, what WOULD they use NE for then?). This part shows that she's still kind of investigative. Although SE seems probable.

Question 5:

I won't be surprised if this is at least 5w6. Inure's world is made by her understanding of things and without out she doesn't feel secure. A hole in her understanding may as well mean earthquake.

Question 6:

Well, more of Inure's moral code and her subjective opinion of not taking shit from people who are below moral code. I think Inure wants intellectual respect and trust from peers. She doesn't like conflict so this is why she follows up on disagreed subject.

Question 7:

Weak FE with TI masochism?

Question 8:

Right, I think that has something to do with human relationships and her credibility of self.

Question 9:

A + B) Inure just wants the perfect place to live without judgement. Seems to be slightly faithless.

Question 10:

I think this is just a logical output from 9).


Are these observations sound?


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

> There's something about your answer to the picture that shows a "get real!" attitude, possibly because your objective is to sink through some deep reason, or you abhor the rigidity of pretentiousness. You do what's good for you and you don't take bullshit from others easily easily (I suppose, there's the irony here because Inure sets high standards, it seems).


yup. there's too much BS in the world. especially in the media. i hate self pity, which makes me especially hate how people use stuff like single parent excuses to make them a better person. yes, i understand life would be more difficult (my parents are divorced), but claim your government benefits and don't repeat your situation every 5 minutes.



> I won't be surprised if this is at least 5w6. Inure's world is made by her understanding of things and without out she doesn't feel secure. A hole in her understanding may as well mean earthquake.


i usually score pretty highly on e4, but i wouldn't be surprised if i was actually an e5w6



> I think Inure wants intellectual respect and trust from peers. She doesn't like conflict so this is why she follows up on disagreed subject.


that's about right, but i try not to act "intellectually" around most people because im afraid they'll know too much about me and use it against me in the future.

i don't trust my response to the picture though. everytime i go back to look at it, it gives me something different. i was also talking about social hierarchies with a friend when i checked out that picture. now i see the brightness of the yellow butterfly wings catching my attention and giving me some energy :/


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Inure Penumbra said:


> yup. there's too much BS in the world. especially in the media. i hate self pity, which makes me especially hate how people use stuff like single parent excuses to make them a better person. yes, i understand life would be more difficult (my parents are divorced), but claim your government benefits and don't repeat your situation every 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> i usually score pretty highly on e4, but i wouldn't be surprised if i was actually an e5w6
> ...


I think you're actually pretty naturally empathetic because other people (probably) seem to reflect things you don't want to fall back to. Without sounding melodramatic, it probably resulted in a pragmatic nature even if you feel deeply. 

Pictures tend to be special in its own way because there's a human motivation behind it. I think this is why Spades created the 30 second limit on the picture test because we'll adjust to it differently, although for that reason, longer usage of individual pictures can be some sort of MBTI ink blot test.

idk


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Perhaps there's an Ni-Se or Se-Ni (the latter seems more appropriate) axis thing going on here along with some instances of Ti and Fe. You seem to exhibit strong Se-Ti or Ti-Se tendencies and have developed Fe. I'm going to go with ESTP, ISTP, or maybe INFJ. You don't seem to exhibit any really strong Si preferences at all and I don't see any Ne, so I don't think you're INTP. I can tell what functions you seem use the most I just can't figure out the order of your stack. Just take everything I'm saying with a grain of salt. Good luck finding your type.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Perhaps there's an Ni-Se or Se-Ni (the latter seems more appropriate) axis thing going on here along with some instances of Ti and Fe. You seem to exhibit strong Se-Ti or Ti-Se tendencies and have developed Fe. I'm going to go with ESTP, ISTP, or maybe INFJ. You don't seem to exhibit any really strong Si preferences at all and I don't see any Ne, so I don't think you're INTP. I can tell what functions you seem use the most I just can't figure out the order of your stack. Just take everything I'm saying with a grain of salt. Good luck finding your type.


Can you explain your reasoning?


----------

